# Is this Egyptian Swift good for flying also?



## sallumama

Is this female Egyptian Swift pigeon good for flying? 

Click to see the album.


----------



## spirit wings

I think the choice is yours..I have heard the more compact birds with the shorter feathers fly better than the show type.. not sure what yours looks like..can not see the pic at this time..


----------



## logangrmnr

Yes she should be fine to fly ,but in the pic it looks like all her flights are growing out. Did you shave them down? I do that for my droppers. They fly from my hand 10 to 20 feet to the landing deck. Some times they will fly a lap around the loft than land. I would say trap train her and see if she will fly.You never know unless you try.
Logangrmnr


----------



## blongboy

spirit wings said:


> I think the choice is yours..I have heard the more compact birds with the shorter feathers fly better than the show type.. not sure what yours looks like..can not see the pic at this time..


spirit right the shorter the flight the better they can fly


----------

